# Brandungsangeln auf Föhr?



## Flo66 (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo ich habe mal das Internet und DAS FORUm durchstöbert doch nichts gefunden.Weiß jemand ob es ene möglichkeit gibt auf Föhr Brandungsangel zu können?Oder irgendeine andere Angelmethode?
Egal was aber Brandungsangeln scheint wohl das nächste bei einer Nordseeinsel.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Föhr?*

Brandungsangeln geht schon, wenn Wasser da ist, nur ob Du was fängst#c

Mit etwas weniger Aufwand kannst Du den Aalen im Wyker Hafen, dem Prielkanal oder in den Angelteichen bei Oldsum nachstellen. www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=29063

Erlaubniskarte bei der Kurverwaltung.

Mehr ist dort nicht.


----------



## Flo66 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Föhr?*

Ich war seit ich ein lütter Stift ar jedes Jahr auf Föhr und da gibt es angelteiche?!?!
Ind Oldsum?WO lieg das haste mehr infos für mich!!


----------



## Flo66 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Föhr?*

In dem anderen Thread heißt es sie sein in Utersum nicht in Oldsum.


----------



## Flo66 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Föhr?*



> Mit etwas weniger Aufwand kannst Du den Aalen im Wyker Hafen


Darf man da einfach so die Angel reinhalten?Sah dort öfter mal ein paar Angler.Und wie mach ich da denn da auf Aal?


----------



## Apfelbaum01 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln auf Föhr?*



Flo66 schrieb:


> Darf man da einfach so die Angel reinhalten?Sah dort öfter mal ein paar Angler.Und wie mach ich da denn da auf Aal?



Also am Ersatzanlegeplatz rechts der Fähranleger in Wyk habe ich schon mehrfach Aalangler gesehen, die in der Dämmerung auch recht erfolgreich waren. Weiß jemand, wie es dort rechtlich ist? Reicht da der der Nachweis der Sh-Fischereiabgabe zum Angelschein?


----------

